# Large yeast spillage in brewery



## Moad (23/2/15)

I was kegging tonight and dropped some yeast out of the conical into a flask when it just gave way and went everywhere.

I dropped a few litres of yeast and crud into the fermenting fridge and on to the floor.

I've hosed everything out and swept it all out of the brewery.

Wondering if I need to do anything else with the fridge, is it likely to cause issues?


----------



## manticle (23/2/15)

Clean, quick spray with starsan, all good.
Presuming it wasn't brett, the worst thing you might have done is infect your brewhouse with a known strain of brewers yeast.
Clean it up and forget it.


----------



## Moad (23/2/15)

Thanks manticle, it is London ESB yeast so not the end of the world if I get a house flavour from it.


----------



## antiphile (23/2/15)

Hi guys (Manticle & Moad)

Starsan, I agree, is a good or great sanitising agent. But I'm wondering whether spraying inside of the brew fridge with a strong bleach or sodium perb solution may not be more effective. I don't know but it's just a gut feeling.


----------



## Moad (23/2/15)

I can't see any reason not to throw some bleach at it as well as long as they don't react.

Might scrub the floor with some too to be thorough


----------



## Maheel (23/2/15)

move house and burn the old place down

it's the only way to be sure


----------



## manticle (23/2/15)

The bad flavours from bleach are a lot worse than most of the flavours from brewers yeast.
Bleach can be an effective microbe killer but get rid of residuals properly. In my experience, a spill of brewers yeast is the last thing to worry about. Would cope happily with an esb infection.


----------



## fraser_john (24/2/15)

Bleach will cause bad rust on any exposed metal of your fridge as well, it will eat stainless steel very quick.

Starsan is far safer. If worried, mix it up a little stronger.


----------

